# Cache Dawn Taxes



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wow! he looks great!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

You have a gorgeous horse! Its so sad its a rare breed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I know, I guess you're going to have to buy one to help make it more public


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

I love and adore your horse! I always admire him


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I absolutely love him, Kelly...


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

He's so gorgeous!!! :shock:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy wow! I'd of thought he was a mini Friesian. What a beautiful horse. Now I must get a Canadian Horse too! Beautiful photos too. 

*adds to extensive list*


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He is SO gorgeous. What breed is he?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Always love seeing pics of Cache!!
x


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so stunning! Ever since I saw the first pic you posted of him I've been dreaming of having a Canadian. They're such an amazing breed.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Jubilee Rose said:


> He is SO gorgeous. What breed is he?


He's a Canadian. So rare even human Canadians don't know about them :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> He is SO gorgeous. What breed is he?


This little pest is a Canadian Horse, Canada's Official Horse


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

So pretty  Looks like he's quite a show off!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you. He puts up with a lot especially with my picture taking. I think he knows if he shows off right as soon as the camera comes out then our photoshoot session finishes early :lol: he's a funny horse that way. He really has a lot of presence.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL 

People always think my horses run around all the time, because most of my photos they are. But that's because I know how to get them to do so for nice photos haha  (moving just one horse sure causes a commotion!). Otherwise, they see the cam and think it means to get in my face?? Oh wait, they do that without the cam too lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He is a great representative of the Canadian Horse. He needs to come live in Kansas though. Its warmer here and theres no snow. I know he would like it much better. :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> He is a great representative of the Canadian Horse. He needs to come live in Kansas though. Its warmer here and theres no snow. I know he would like it much better. :wink:


Cute vida :lol: I think the would lose their title of the "little iron horse" tho if you took him out of his natural habitat :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

CDT...can I PLEASE have him????! :lol: LOL jk, hehe but he's sooo gorgeous. What a handsome horse, he looks really sophisticated.  So cute!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just had to change my signature! :lol: :lol: you guys are funny.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that stinks.  LOL! :lol: hehehe.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

IMG_3815.jpg picture by my2geldings - Photobucket

IMG_3729.jpg picture by my2geldings - Photobucket

His food flapping in the wind
IMG_3788.jpg picture by my2geldings - Photobucket


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's flawless... :O wow. Gorgeous photos!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Stunning as usual! I love how he looks in his halter! He does look very regal running thru the snow like that!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i adore his cute baby eyes!,


----------

